# Acorn Ridge Taxidermy



## det07 (Mar 26, 2006)

Just got back from the shop. Dropped off a couple fish for him. A walleye and smallmouth bass from Canada earlier this summer. I saw some of his pictures on this site and was impressed with his work. He has some very nice animals hanging in there and was a very nice guy to talk to. He even has some of his very first fish in there and wasn't afraid to show them off. Luckily he has come a long way since those were done. Thought I would put a little pressure on him by making this post. I can always go back and edit later if they don't turn out:lol: Nice meeting you Larry.. see you in a few months.











My brothers smallie


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

thanks Matt.


----------

